# WWII PBY Catalina Seaplane Destroyed



## Njaco (Jul 8, 2015)

https://www.warhistoryonline.com/war-articles/catalina-destroyed-florida.html

A World War Two seaplane has been left abandoned and stranded for a while on a beach off the north Gulf Coast of the US. It the subsequent “recovery operation” the Catalina broke apart and has been destroyed.

The plane is a PBY-6A seaplane that was built and used during the war. The plane was being used in a new Hollywood movie starring Nicholas Cage, but during filming a minor flying complication occurred and the pilot had to do an emergency landing off the Florida shore line.

.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 8, 2015)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8blNgvsun8_


----------



## Njaco (Jul 8, 2015)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noTE5vFeI6A_


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 8, 2015)

Broke apart?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 8, 2015)

Ugh....that stinks.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 8, 2015)

Words fail me. I'm not the sharpest spoon in the sock drawer but even I know that is not the way to salvage a partially submerged aircraft.




Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2015)

Real shame


----------



## CommanderBounds (Jul 8, 2015)

I found a picture of it broken up because of the idiotic method by which they tried to recover it. I am tempted to rant about how stupid this is but I'll just be quiet.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 8, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 8, 2015)

Disgusted...


----------



## CommanderBounds (Jul 8, 2015)

I agree that this is an absolute shame and a huge waste. It was so close to shore it that there were plenty of other methods that could've been used to save the old bird. I mean look at it. Only the nose was really embedded in the sand. Plenty of options there, but "Galf Showerez" had to mess it up. Sorry about ranting, I'm pretty angry about this although I'm sure most of you are too.


----------



## parsifal (Jul 9, 2015)

so what did they do?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 9, 2015)

You know, if they can rebuild a plane that was under water for 70 years, rusted out, covered in barnacles and other sea life, I sure don't see why they can't fix this. I will NEVER understand the rebuilding process.


----------



## pbehn (Jul 9, 2015)

Maybe the beach owner refused permission to bring ashore?


----------

